# estimate help



## GoldCrow (Nov 18, 2008)

So Im trying to broaden my business, for years soley concentrated on mowing & cleanup. 

We've got about 160' of 6' x 8' vinyl fence to install plus posts & the gate. Any idea on the labor charge for this?


----------



## Kaiser (Jan 22, 2008)

This thread has been sitting here for three hours and no one has any comment?

I'm guessing your talking about 8' panels 6' tall.

$5.00 a LF sounds fair


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

I think we got it out of our system yesterday - need to recharge the batteries so to speak
Depending on where you are at - anywhere from $3 and up


----------

